
The Demise of Craigslist - AndrewWarner
http://okdork.com/2010/12/13/the-demise-of-craigslist
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted earlier, now dead, three comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000973>

